# Sage (Breville) Dual Boiler BES920 Shot Counter



## Glen (Feb 16, 2021)

Hello all fellow BDB (or SDB for the Sage brand) owners! I just wanted to post here because I finally found out how to access the shot counter on the 920.

I used to own a 900 and it was simply hold down all 4 little buttons under the LCD when turning it on. But the newer model with the descaling port has a different method, which after much searching, I've finally found out how to access! (thanks to a post by user "bhennessy" on home-barista.com in a completely unrelated thread)

Simply hold the single and double shot buttons at the same time for 5 seconds before turning on the machine, some error code numbers might then show up, mine shows up 00:00, just push the menu button to move on to the shot count.

Like the older dual boiler model, the shot count will be displayed x10 less than actual count. Simply add a zero. So 120 means 1200.

I hope this helps someone else out there in the future who like me, is trying to work out how old their machine is, or how close they are getting to needing to descale or something like that.

Cheers


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I just remember OutWest Coffee Machines - a retailer in the same land as you. They give a run down of all of the codes in that menu. My DB is nearing 2,500 shots

There is some other useful info on DB's on the site.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2021)

Well, thanks for the tip. I have one of the first double boiler models. using this method of holding the 4 buttons I get 636!!! (63600)


----------

